# Wifi didn't work with kernel driver and half bad [solved]

## cliffdover88

Hello,

I have installed my gentoo and i'm having network issues, i tried to compile kernel with b43 support but didn't work, never had my wlan working. So i have installed this drivers:

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

but those drivers fail a lot, wireless just disconnect all time and it's very slow... I tried with the package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2 Broadcom, as i received a couple of warnings ifrom b43, ssb and something else have disabled kernel b43 support (still couldnt disable "ssb" ), and never worked. So i'm still with b43-fwcutter  :Sad: 

My device:

```

09:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n [14e4:4357] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. T77H103.00 Wireless Half-size Mini PCIe Card [105b:e021]

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at f8200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-ff-ff-25-78-e4

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge
```

I forgot this: Laptop acer aspire 7745gLast edited by cliffdover88 on Thu Feb 21, 2013 6:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## binro

I just solved on an Acer Aspire last night. You need to follow this: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211. Disable all the B43 and SSB stuff. You want brcmsmac.

----------

## cliffdover88

Ok thanks!. now checking with this. I hope that this will work better than b43 (as i wrote, worked, but dc a lot)

----------

## cliffdover88

yep,this driver works. thanks

----------

